
Hermes: A Lightweight JavaScript Engine Optimized for React Native on Android - cpojer
http://hermesengine.dev/
======
tjallingt
Looking really cool! Hope there will be talks about implementing this and the
benefits that it will bring.

Is this also coming to IOS or are there app store regulations that would
prevent apps including Hermes from being uploaded?

~~~
yuchi
It will probably never reach iOS since App Store rules prevent engines from
JIT’ing (is considered “arbitrary code execution” and could circumvent their
own static sandbox verification requirements).

------
bacro
Start Using Hermes link is broken

